# Is this color steel blue?



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

I happened to be in Petco last night picking up some Prime, and they were unpacking a load of bettas. They had wayy more than usual, they were on an overflow rack in a separate part of the store. So I went one by one and spent about an hour looking at every one because I am obsessed 

Anyway, there were some gorgeous fish, but I was really taken by this one because the colors were different from what I've normally seen. He has a steely blue/gray coloring (i think?) with a sort of lavender hint in his tail and red ventrals with white tips. What would you call this color? Do you think it will change much?

He also has some speckling in his dorsal fin, which I thought was cute. 

It was hard to leave so many gorgeous fish behind. Especially there was a teeny tiny baby betta, MUCH smaller than what I usually see, that could barely swim, and a betta with 1 dumbo size fin and 1 regular, who seemed to have some trouble as well


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nope, that's Copper! The speckling is called Wild Type Spots 

This is a Steel Blue, see the difference?


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

Ah that makes perfect sense when compared to an actual steel blue, lol! I have never had a copper before, I love his coloring! Thank you!


----------

